# Looking for a good Board & Train in the South East US (TX, LA, AL, FL, SC, GA)



## voodoolamb (Jun 21, 2015)

Hi, this is a courtesy post for a friend of mine looking for a really good board and train program in the South East US. The dog is located in FL but she is willing to travel for the right trainer. (preferably between TX and FL, but going up through the Carolinas is not out of the question either) 

The owner is physically disabled and has vision problems so she feels more comfortable with having some better manners put on the dog before she works with it.

The dog is moderately to severely dog reactive. That is primarily what she wants the board and train to address. 

Any recommendations?


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

If North Carolina is okay, Baillif is a trainer and he is a forum member. The training place he works for does do board and train and from his other posts he has mentioned working with reactive dogs.


This older thread has recommendations in Florida:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...-training-recommendation-central-florida.html


----------



## brandon. (Dec 19, 2017)

Sorry for the late reply to this thead but Ivan Balabanov is in Plant City, FL. From what I've read/heard he's a very accomplished trainer and breeder. He just quoted me $1,800 for a 4 week board and train which is a great price IMHO (offleash k9 is $2,800 for 2 weeks).


----------

